# Waverly, OH Dog Pound *Jessie* F Bk/Tan



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Jessie 48lbs: Petfinder
*More About Jessie 48lbs*

04-10-10 Jessie is a 2 year old spayed female German Shepherd. She weighs about 48 pounds and is full of energy! Jessie has classic color and conformation. She seems to get along well with other dogs. She came to the Pound with her friend Lilly as their owner moved to a place that does not allow big dogs. Volunteers are working with Jessie on her leash training. She is a very intelligent, cooperative dog.


Pike County Dog Pound
Waverly, OH
740-947-5996


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol. a GSD has my same name...........almost.My full name is Jessica.lol Total cutie!

Dang. she is in Ohio.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty girl - and at 48 lbs wouldn't take up much room! 
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at he Bridge


----------

